# How to proxy port 8080 on cPanel?



## raindog308 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have Jira setup and running on port 8080.  Let's call the server webserver.domain1.com.  If I go to http://webserver.domain1.com:8080 I am into Jira.


I want to be able to go to http://jira.example.com to get to Jira.  I do not want to enter the 8080 part.  Note that example.com is hosted on webserver.domain1.com.  webserver.domain1.com is running cPanel.


Unfortunately, when I go to http://jira.example.com I end up in cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi.  Boo.


I did find this link: https://confluence.atlassian.com/doc/using-apache-with-virtual-hosts-and-mod_proxy-173685.html


httpd -l shows that mod_proxy and mod_proxy_http are built-in, and EasyApache says the same.


I've set it up like this, which is just copy/paste from the Atlassian docs.  Restarted Apache but...still defaultwebpage.cgi.  Changing the proxy to localhost:8080 results in no change.  It feels to me like I'm not even getting to that point...?


I did open 8080 in ConfigServer, though ultimately I'd prefer it to be off.  I did not setup jira.example.com as a subdomain - I figured the proxy instructions would redirect.


I imagine there will be a whole new level of fun once I want to get https in the mix...


```
# Put this with your other VirtualHosts, or at the bottom of the file
NameVirtualHost *
<VirtualHost *>
    ServerName jira.example.com

    ProxyRequests Off
    <Proxy *>
        Order deny,allow
        Allow from all
    </Proxy>

    ProxyPass / http://webserver.domain1.com:8080/
    ProxyPassReverse / http://webserver.domain1:8080/
    <Location />
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Location>
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks like your config is not loaded.


Maybe you can try to create the subdomain in Cpanel and afterwards change the /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf?


----------

